# Before And After!!!



## Stuffingkit (Aug 5, 2011)

Im so Excited! I can finally see some noticeable Changes in my body! Im really starting to plump up! 

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## azerty (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 5, 2011)

azerty said:


> Beautiful, congratulations



Thank you so much! 
<3
Im unbelievably happy!


----------



## azerty (Aug 5, 2011)

Good, going for more ?


----------



## BigFA (Aug 5, 2011)

Just beautiful. Every part of your body is fuller and fatter. I especially like how your pretty face has become rounder and softer. Congratulations and keep up the great work!


----------



## And c (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks looks like we are going to see alot more of kit


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 5, 2011)

azerty said:


> Good, going for more ?



Of course!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 6, 2011)

I can see a big difference! You look fabulous as well.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Aug 6, 2011)

You were pretty before but I have to agree, the added fullness has made an already beautiful woman so much more....lush.


----------



## azerty (Aug 6, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Of course!



Such good news


----------



## fatterthanfat (Aug 6, 2011)

gorgeous!~


----------



## keohej (Aug 6, 2011)

how long did it take to gain that?


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 6, 2011)

keohej said:


> how long did it take to gain that?



A Little over a Year? I have a fast metabolism, Its my CURSE!


----------



## awsomerich (Aug 6, 2011)

You really look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bigbellyroll (Aug 7, 2011)

You look amazing! You're confidence shows through too. That's always hot.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrads! I know the feeling!It took a while to notice for me also,once I got to around where you are at I looked back at some photos and just was shocked!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely perfect


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Absolutely perfect




Thank you!!


----------



## Jigen (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Kit.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 9, 2011)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Congrads! I know the feeling!It took a while to notice for me also,once I got to around where you are at I looked back at some photos and just was shocked!



Seriously! haha, thats what happened to me! I look back on pictures and Im like amazed! Its SO hot though!


----------



## Markt (Aug 9, 2011)

BigCutieAnya said:


> You were pretty before but I have to agree, the added fullness has made an already beautiful woman so much more....lush.



Mmmm. SO well-said. 
:eat2:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nope, not seeing it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 11, 2011)

You're adorable in both pics, Miss Kit!

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## thefaa21 (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats, hopefully the next 30+ pounds come on even easier


----------



## Judge_Dre (Aug 14, 2011)

You look gorgeous. I can't wait to see your belly hang even lower when you get larger. :smitten:


----------



## 1Agamemnon (Aug 14, 2011)

That is very beautiful


----------



## rustydog7 (Aug 16, 2011)

You look gorgeous, I can't wait to see you at 300+.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Oct 16, 2011)

Woohoo! Update! Ten more pounds! Before 210, after 270!!! 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-10-16 at 1.07.52 AM.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 16, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Woohoo! Update! Ten more pounds! Before 210, after 270!!!



Beautiful as always


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh, you are just one of the absolutely best, Kit


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you. That 10 new pounds are welcome! :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## rustydog7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Kit you look fabulous, let's shoot for thirty more pounds by the end of the year.:wubu::eat1:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 26, 2011)

You look amazing, Gorgeous!

Hugs

DEnnis


----------



## Tracii (Oct 26, 2011)

I love your arms, silly I know but you have gorgeous arms.


----------



## BigIzzy (Oct 26, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Woohoo! Update! Ten more pounds! Before 210, after 270!!!



Gorgeous!! A Very Sexy Lady!:smitten:


----------



## clipper1 (Oct 28, 2011)

*I think im in love!*


----------



## lazyitis2009 (Oct 29, 2011)

such a soft belly, really sexy


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Nov 2, 2011)

The ONE thing about gaining that is at issue for me is that even though I LOVE to encourage gaining and especially to see thin girls come over to the FAT side of the Force, I always try to impress on those I encourage that gaining isn't some kind of fashion trend. If fashion dictates short skirts, it's OK to rush out and buy a bunch of short skirts because when the fashion changes, as it inevitably does, it's easy to buy something different. But if you're a girl who is say 5' 4" tall and you weigh like 110 pounds and you decide to gain, just remember that when your scale reads 160 pounds you won't be able to take off the fat, put it in the closet and forget about it!

When you gain you have to gain because you LOVE it! And you have to gain for YOU!! The only way gaining can possibly work in a positive way is for you not only to accept it but to embrace it and love all the changes that fatness will bring about on your body. Some of them will be wonderful, like the feeling of all that fat jigggling when you walk, but some can be less than desireable, like getting winded when you climb seven steps. 

As long as you LOVE the extra 30 pounds, I tip my cap to you!! Just remember that if you start yearning for the days when you weighed "only" 210 pounds that you won't be able to get rid of the extra weight by just taking it off and hanging it up in the closet!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Nov 4, 2011)

lovesgaininggirls said:


> The ONE thing about gaining that is at issue for me is that even though I LOVE to encourage gaining and especially to see thin girls come over to the FAT side of the Force, I always try to impress on those I encourage that gaining isn't some kind of fashion trend. If fashion dictates short skirts, it's OK to rush out and buy a bunch of short skirts because when the fashion changes, as it inevitably does, it's easy to buy something different. But if you're a girl who is say 5' 4" tall and you weigh like 110 pounds and you decide to gain, just remember that when your scale reads 160 pounds you won't be able to take off the fat, put it in the closet and forget about it!
> 
> When you gain you have to gain because you LOVE it! And you have to gain for YOU!! The only way gaining can possibly work in a positive way is for you not only to accept it but to embrace it and love all the changes that fatness will bring about on your body. Some of them will be wonderful, like the feeling of all that fat jigggling when you walk, but some can be less than desireable, like getting winded when you climb seven steps.
> 
> As long as you LOVE the extra 30 pounds, I tip my cap to you!! Just remember that if you start yearning for the days when you weighed "only" 210 pounds that you won't be able to get rid of the extra weight by just taking it off and hanging it up in the closet!





You need to watch my youtube video. Trust me, I love every pound. I wouldnt go back, I embrace every little change, and adore it all as a whole. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dqxkktfoKk


----------



## Stuffingkit (Nov 4, 2011)

Another update! 

Before: 220

After: 280!~!!

Looove it! 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-10-27 at 4.04.58 PM.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 4, 2011)

And it is sad to see such hurtful comments made when such a beautiful woman is explaining how she came to be at the place she is in her life.



So many people decide that they must tell all people how bad it is to be fat and why they must be thin. Would it not be more useful for the anti-fat people to go down the street and ask people if they have a high school diploma and if they do not take some time to tell them why they should have high school diplomas and ask them what is wrong with them because they have not chosen a high school diploma. Anti-fat people trying to be useful could talk with high school dropouts about how everybody looks down on people who do not have high school diplomas. Anti-fat people trying to be more useful could ask them what is wrong with their mother and/or father because their mother and/or father did not push them to get a high school diploma. Of course such a course of action will eventually get the and thigh fat person trying to be more useful punched in the nose so it seems much safer to, at a distance, tell fat people how unacceptable they are.


----------



## luvbbbiggurls (Nov 5, 2011)

You look amazing....very beautiful..


----------



## Windigo (Nov 6, 2011)

You look stunning


----------



## degek2001 (Nov 6, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Another update!
> 
> Before: 220
> 
> ...


Wow, I am impressed. Gain on! :eat2::smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Nov 24, 2011)

Your updates take my breath away!


----------



## BigFA (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Kit! You are looking so beautiful as you gain. I watched your video and your enthusiasm for gaining and eating is truly inspiring. I am happy for you in that you are living the life you always dreamed of.:smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 12, 2011)

*Keep up the Excellent Work!*


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 18, 2011)

BigFA said:


> Oh Kit! You are looking so beautiful as you gain. I watched your video and your enthusiasm for gaining and eating is truly inspiring. I am happy for you in that you are living the life you always dreamed of.:smitten:



Thank you so much! 

Im really happy with the gaining! :wubu:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 29, 2011)

Before and after. 

One year ago I was 240lbs. Today I am 287lbs. 

I. Am. So. Happy. 

View attachment wg.jpg


----------



## BigFA (Dec 29, 2011)

Kit, you look fantastic. Thanks for continuing to share. Positively luscious!


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Dec 29, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Before and after.
> 
> One year ago I was 240lbs. Today I am 287lbs.
> 
> I. Am. So. Happy.



Kit, you are the very embodiment of "Living large & loving life!" :eat2:

Happy New Year to you! Rock on!


----------



## MystifyMe (Dec 29, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Before and after.
> 
> One year ago I was 240lbs. Today I am 287lbs.
> 
> I. Am. So. Happy.



even your camera has gotten bigger with u hehe..


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 29, 2011)

MystifyMe said:


> even your camera has gotten bigger with u hehe..



haha I know! <3


----------



## Afro Man (Dec 29, 2011)

You look gorgeous and very happy...with a nice tan. I love it.


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 31, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Before and after.
> 
> One year ago I was 240lbs. Today I am 287lbs.
> 
> I. Am. So. Happy.



Stuffingkit, your belly is amazing. Hot, round and fat! Mmmm. Thank you for sharing your comparison pic. I like it to read you've gained in 2011 almost 50lbs! AMAZING. I am proud of you! :smitten::smitten::kiss2::eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## Caleb (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I have a new crush  You look simply beautiful!


----------



## paperman921 (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like seeing you clothed... not that a bikini isn't sexy, but I can really see your expanding curves when you have a shirt on... haha hope this made some sense :wubu:


----------



## Oel99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh yes, getting soft and delicious!


----------



## Caine (Jan 6, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Before and after.
> 
> One year ago I was 240lbs. Today I am 287lbs.
> 
> I. Am. So. Happy.



gotta love that change, quite the lovely difference


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Feb 18, 2012)

Kit, you are an inspiration!!!!


----------



## jackvio (Feb 18, 2012)

Christ almighty!! Starstruck...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good there little lady!


----------



## LordSheogorath (Feb 24, 2012)

Love seeing your body grow Kit!


----------



## caveman73 (Feb 29, 2012)

Growing sexier and sexier!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 2, 2012)

*You look great keep up the good work *


----------



## cl6672 (Mar 8, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Im so Excited! I can finally see some noticeable Changes in my body! Im really starting to plump up!



Looking forward to the day when you're double the before picture! you're gaining so nicely!! keep up the efforts!! :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2:


----------



## NewfieGal (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL it took me going back sometime to find a small before pic lol, even here as a tiny girl I still had a round face and apple cheeks LOL... the biggest I have been I am certain is this pic when I hit in the very high 300's that was about 2 years ago have since lost 30 lbs not that you can tell LOL 

View attachment n.jpg


View attachment n1.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 8, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> LOL it took me going back sometime to find a small before pic lol, even here as a tiny girl I still had a round face and apple cheeks LOL... the biggest I have been I am certain is this pic when I hit in the very high 300's that was about 2 years ago have since lost 30 lbs not that you can tell LOL



Look great then, look great now


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 16, 2012)

I weighed around 220 in the before, and around 265 in the after! So sexy! 

View attachment Screen shot 2012-04-16 at 5.51.37 PM.jpg


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 19, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> I weighed around 220 in the before, and around 265 in the after! So sexy!


Wow, very sexy that 265 butt! :eat2:
<3 Henk


----------



## Afro Man (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn that booty is looking good.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 20, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> LOL it took me going back sometime to find a small before pic lol, even here as a tiny girl I still had a round face and apple cheeks LOL... the biggest I have been I am certain is this pic when I hit in the very high 300's that was about 2 years ago have since lost 30 lbs not that you can tell LOL





so cute:smitten:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 23, 2012)

Afro Man said:


> Damn that booty is looking good.



Thank you! <3


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 28, 2012)

This was is crazy! I just love how my hips are fattening up SO much! 

View attachment 133061899513.jpg


----------



## balletguy (Apr 28, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> This was is crazy! I just love how my hips are fattening up SO much!



Yes u look amazing:wubu:


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 28, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> This was is crazy! I just love how my hips are fattening up SO much!


Wow, you've a little more belly. And so lovely! :smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Apr 30, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> This was is crazy! I just love how my hips are fattening up SO much!



your booty-hips-line is getting undescribable hot!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Apr 30, 2012)

actually, kit, do you have a gaining goal you set yourself? or do you say, lets see how long i love it?



if i might ask of course!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 30, 2012)

Danniel.Vincent said:


> actually, kit, do you have a gaining goal you set yourself? or do you say, lets see how long i love it?
> 
> 
> 
> if i might ask of course!



For me , Its about the journey rather then the destination. I have noticed I gain better without a goal! I like being free of a plan, And just going with my desires. I can tell you, I am no where near finished!


----------



## bigbob10000 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there any food you really enjoy more than others? 

BigBob10000


----------



## scooterpie (Jun 28, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Woohoo! Update! Ten more pounds! Before 210, after 270!!!



FUCKING HOTTT!! ( caps on purpose)


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 30, 2012)

Man, My belly is getting BIG! 

View attachment Screen shot 2012-06-13 at 5.53.14 PM.jpg


----------



## degek2001 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Man, My belly is getting BIG!



Wow, lovely belly gain. I like your hot tummy!

<3 Henk


----------



## mdp123456 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Man, My belly is getting BIG!



You are insanely beautiful. I would LOVE to see you at two or three times your current size one day.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 30, 2012)

mdp123456 said:


> You are insanely beautiful. I would LOVE to see you at two or three times your current size one day.



Oh you will! <3


----------



## mdp123456 (Jul 2, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Oh you will! <3



Awesome! I can't wait to see the progress! You are such a beautiful woman


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks like I've kept my shape! 

View attachment Screen shot 2012-08-18 at 9.21.42 PM.jpg


----------



## bbwbelover (Aug 22, 2012)

You've improved your shape! Very sexy!


----------



## degek2001 (Aug 23, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Looks like I've kept my shape!



Better then ever! W:smitten:W
<3 Henk


----------



## bbwbud (Aug 23, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Looks like I've kept my shape!



Boooinnggg!!!!!


----------



## Paul (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow did you ever!
<3 <3 <3


Stuffingkit said:


> Looks like I've kept my shape!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JASmith (Sep 12, 2012)

Very impressive progress Kitt. Excellent work!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Sep 16, 2012)

JASmith said:


> Very impressive progress Kitt. Excellent work!



Thank you so much! I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Sep 16, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Looks like I've kept my shape!



Yeah great progress, sooner or later a miget will be able to sleep on that thing.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Sep 24, 2012)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Yeah great progress, sooner or later a miget will be able to sleep on that thing.



HAHAHAHAHA!

A midget? Why are you thinking so small?! hahaha!:smitten:


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet, enjoy every bite. :eat1: :smitten:


----------



## pineapplechertdog (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking good Kit!! You are an inspiration!:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Oct 9, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> A midget? Why are you thinking so small?! hahaha!:smitten:



Okay, I forgot your pushing it to the limit in your gains. Well full size human, going up to 6ft.


----------



## otherland78 (Oct 9, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Im so Excited! I can finally see some noticeable Changes in my body! Im really starting to plump up!



lovely changes hehe would have loved to help


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm really impressed by your gain. In every pic you post you're looking sexier and sexier. Keep on going, girl!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome before and after pics, both in teh chub and the way they're framed.

BTW, I enjoyed the "what feedism is" video on your site.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Awesome before and after pics, both in teh chub and the way they're framed.
> 
> BTW, I enjoyed the "what feedism is" video on your site.






Sweet! Im so glad you like!


----------



## Skruffypuppy (Dec 19, 2012)

so very beautiful!!! love watching the process of a bbw becoming a ssbbw!!! keep it up kit, can't wait to see how it goes in the coming years.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 26, 2012)

Skruffypuppy said:


> so very beautiful!!! love watching the process of a bbw becoming a ssbbw!!! keep it up kit, can't wait to see how it goes in the coming years.



Im aiming big in 2013


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 26, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Im so Excited! I can finally see some noticeable Changes in my body! Im really starting to plump up!



Omg you look so adorable with the extra fluff in this first picture! I'm jealous of how smooth everything is on you in all the other ones though. But still, gorgeous ^_^


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 26, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Im aiming big in 2013


Wow nice aim! Go on! You're very succesfull in 2012, so I am glad for 2013 :smitten::kiss2::kiss2:
<3 Henk


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

I have enjoyed watching your progression, you're so squeezable looking . Plus you're also a cute thing too...LOL


----------



## LordSheogorath (Dec 29, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Im aiming big in 2013



:happy:

I have something great to look forward to then in the coming year within our community here.

Good luck to ya, and thank you for contributing so much material. Sharing beautiful bodies like yours Kit helps our community to 'grow'. Pun intended.

If you ever want a male model for a shoot I'm down like a clown from out-of-town.


----------



## shal (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep it up, you are finer than ever


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I just had an amazing breakthrough, I cant wait to share another before and after!


----------



## mamyers (Feb 25, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Im aiming big in 2013



Love watching you fatten up Ms. Kit


----------



## lavishlaura (Mar 5, 2013)

You are gorgeous, girl!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Mar 5, 2013)

lavishlaura said:


> You are gorgeous, girl!



Thank you so much! I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## Caine (Mar 5, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate the encouragement!



well, according to this whole thread you got quite a bit of it , and you have always been an amazing girl there, what the future holds for you, well, that'll be a STUNNING surprise to see Kit


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2013)

I am so jealous of you. You look great.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Mar 21, 2013)

Caine said:


> well, according to this whole thread you got quite a bit of it , and you have always been an amazing girl there, what the future holds for you, well, that'll be a STUNNING surprise to see Kit



I will make sure to keep y'all posted, Im definitely breaking records and accomplishing my fat goals!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 22, 2013)

kit, you looked phenomenal in that before picture, and you're something straight out of a fantasy in the after..you're incredibly hot :smitten::smitten::smitten: keep eating and growing :bow:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Mar 22, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> kit, you looked phenomenal in that before picture, and you're something straight out of a fantasy in the after..you're incredibly hot :smitten::smitten::smitten: keep eating and growing :bow:



Thank you! I'm so excited to be gaining so much :wubu:


----------

